# Low T-3



## anonymous8542 (Sep 1, 2015)

We have suffered 3 miscarriages in the past few years. TSH was tested along the way and a few months back, all normal.

We are currently 18 weeks pregnant and things are well so far. I insisted on a full thyroid panel

Here are the results

T3 was 2.28 (they said it was low and will refer us to another doctor)

Free T4 was 0.94

T-4 Total was 11.1

The pregnancy still seems to be progressing fine. We are at 18-19 weeks now and all seems well.

Any thoughts?

I hear that thyroid issues can cause developmental delays. Could a messed up thyroid still cause a pregnancy loss at this point.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. Do you have your lab's ranges for those tests?


----------



## anonymous8542 (Sep 1, 2015)

The "normal" range

The range for the T3 was 2.5-3.90

T-4 Free was .89-1.76

T-4 Total was 4.5-12.0


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 IS low!!!

You should have an ultrasound of your thyroid and your thyroid antibodies tested.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You seriously need the FREE T3 test and an ultra-sound plus antibodies' tests. I am so so sorry for your losses.

Sending hugs and a huge welcome!


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

anonymous8542 said:


> The "normal" range
> 
> The range for the T3 was 2.5-3.90
> 
> ...


Did they give you a pregnancy range at all for those numbers? While I am far from an expert on pregnancy with thyroid disorders, I do know the numbers differ while pregnant.

Since this a primary concern, I would call the lab and ask what they're pregnancy ranges are.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I wish you all the best. We had 5 early miscarriages. I had a partial thyroidectomy and had a successful pregnancy within the year. I had frequent labs for thyroid during the pregnancy. All was fine. That baby will be 24 next month.


----------

